

Streamlined URL shortener UI - hvm
http://hvm.pw/
code here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hvm2hvm&#x2F;urldable
blog post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.voicuhodrea.com&#x2F;?p=64
======
hvm
code here:
[https://github.com/hvm2hvm/urldable](https://github.com/hvm2hvm/urldable)
blog post:
[http://blog.voicuhodrea.com/?p=64](http://blog.voicuhodrea.com/?p=64)

